# BBSP Get Together



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Anyone up for BBSP Saturday morning?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'd like to make it but I'm not sure I could turn it around that fast after being up late shooting a football game Friday night. I'm not a spring chicken anymore! 

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hmmmm, Let me see. I am suppost to have my fireplace cleaned but , I have not had a conformation from the person doing the work. If he cannt make it Sat, Ill head that way. Be around 7:00 or so if I can. Look for a silver Dodge P/U with the sheepie/ NASA sticker


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Have an early morning church meeting but I usually get out pretty early and was thinking about taking my bike and IR camera out to the park for a ride. Might see some of you out there. Need to come up with some dressing scheme so we can spot each other on the trails (BBSP or otherwise). Maybe we need to get a group buy on some T-shirts/caps/camera straps or some such identifier. Maybe some orange hair dye or face paint? 
2cool sticker on my truck isn't much help out of the parking lot.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll be in a maroon F150 and lugging a Nikon 600mm around - shouldn't be difficult to spot me!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Arlon said:


> Maybe some orange hair dye or face paint?
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well I guess I could paint my bald head orange:biggrin: Id be game for what yall come up with. Maybe a yellow arm band, just thinking.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

fishphoto said:


> I'll be in a maroon F150 and lugging a Nikon 600mm around - shouldn't be difficult to spot me!


You'll be easy to spot alright. Just look for the guy with one arm a foot longer than the other. I'd thought about getting a used kid jogger/stroller thing to carry mine around in. Be nice to be able to stroll it along and have space for a small cooler and a few other lenses. Might extend my range a little..


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I may have to bribe one of those park rangers to drive me around!


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

So you got the 600 huh? Congratulations. I look forward to seeing some of your work with it. What's next, the D3? I might just be able to pop out there this Saturday if we decide not to go fishing. If I do I will look for you so I can see that bad boy.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Gator_Nutz said:


> So you got the 600 huh? Congratulations. I look forward to seeing some of your work with it. What's next, the D3? I might just be able to pop out there this Saturday if we decide not to go fishing. If I do I will look for you so I can see that bad boy.


Yeah, I finally made it happen. I don't know if I'll be jumping on the D3 right away. This lens pretty much consumed all of my photography funds.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well the Fireplace feller called last night...he will be there are 8 or 9, so It looks as if I am not going to make it.....Sure was looking forward to meeting yall and pickin yalls brain, oh well, Maybe the next time.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Let me know what color(s) you come up with. I probably have a T-shirt or golf shirt in most colors. I can't make it Saturday ( going to Galveston to visit friends and shoot the hog motorcycle gathering)... but...maybe next time. Rich


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

There is a MC rally in Palacios for their fisherman and seafood festival this weekend. Thinking about heading down there sat., further from the maddening crowds..


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Your a braver man than I.:biggrin:


richg99 said:


> I can't make it Saturday ( going to Galveston to visit friends and shoot the hog motorcycle gathering). Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

So did anyone go to BBSP this morning and if so, how was it? I was thinking about maybe going tomorrow morning but not if it's still as dead as it was a couple of weeks ago. 
We went fishing this morning and caught 19 reds and sheepsheads. My wife once again kicked my butt at fishing. She caught one sheepshead that was right at 8 pounds. It was a monster.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I went today and yesterday. It was a little slow, but I still had fun. The baby ducks make it worth going. I should be out there again tomorrow morning starting at elm lake and working my way toward the front so I can keep the sun at my back, relatively. I'll post some pics later this evening.


Brett


----------

